# Italian Cheescake



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

It was very good, I pulled it off the internet and adjusted the recipe in 1/2
to fit my 7” spring pan. I also had to adjust the cooking time in half.
I often cut recipes in half - a full recipe is often too much for us. 

Italian cheesecake for 7” spring pan
2 cups ricotta
1/2 cup sugar
2 Tab + 2 tsp. flour
3 eggs
1 tea vanilla 
mix ricotta, sugar, flour and vanilla with spatula 
then add eggs one at a time and continue 
mixing with a spatula ...then pour into gram cracker
lined pan.
Graham cracker crust
7 graham crackers
3 1/2 Tab butter
3 Tab sugar
mix all in mini processor and press into pan.

Bake 325* for 35 minutes ...center was slightly giggly
but firmed up after it cooled down. Chill for several hours or
overnight.
Son popped in on his way to the driving range and was presently surprised.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Obscenities screamed


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

My arteries hardened as I viewed the pics.

Oh, how I love a good Cheesecake.

ED


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

I have tried and failed a couple of times to make cheesecake and I will give this one a try, At least i can get coaching here if it fails. I will top mine with cherries.

Super thank that looks delicious.

Bud


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Bud9051 said:


> I have tried and failed a couple of times to make cheesecake and I will give this one a try, At least i can get coaching here if it fails. I will top mine with cherries.
> 
> Super thank that looks delicious.
> 
> Bud


 I like Blueberries.
or Bananas, and vanilla wafers,
or cherries,
or strawberries
or peaches,

I just like Cheesecakes.


ED


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Maybe Bud, you should try my regular cheesecake recipe. Again, I adjusted it to fit into a 7” spring pan. Or, if you don’t have 7” pan, you could make a full recipe.
It’s a very good cheesecake. 








Cheese Cake, again!


This is for a 9” spring pan...I recently found a 7” spring pan and have since been making it in... the 7” pan for just right for the two of us... The 7” recipe will follow. 9” cheesecake First use a graham cracker crust. 1 pkg. graham crackers 1/3 cup sugar 1/2 bar butter... mix in food...




www.diychatroom.com


----------



## Joeywhat (Apr 18, 2020)

I like to sub half the cream cheese for mascarpone cheese. Makes for a creamier and lighter cheesecake. Some fresh orange zest and a splash of fresh lemon or lime juice are also a good addition.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

This one is on my "to do" list this week. I finally have everything. I swear when I first saw it blueberries were in it. That's the only reason I didn't make it then, couldn't get fresh blueberries.









Honey and Blackberry Cheesecake with Gingersnap Crust







honey.com





Another one that sounds good.









Honey-Mascarpone Cheesecake







honey.com


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Thank you TK, copied and saved
Bud


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

See this recipe...I love everything almond, however this is too rich. ( too much butter) This is going to be my next attempt at cheesecake...However, instead of the crust with I cup of butter...l plan on making a cookie crumb crust with 4 Tab butter, 3 Tab sugar and 1& 2/3 cups vanilla cookies crumbled...

Then I use the recipe for this filling (in the link) not sure of the topping yet, maybe 1/4 cup butter and 1&1/2 cups of powder sugar...
Just need something so that I can attach all those almonds to the top.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

wooleybooger said:


> This one is on my "to do" list this week. I finally have everything. I swear when I first saw it blueberries were in it. That's the only reason I didn't make it then, couldn't get fresh blueberries.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wish you would just try my 7” cheesecake recipe before going any further. I’ve had a lot of cheesecakes in my life and this is the best one. As a matter of fact - the full recipe ( that I adjusted to the 7” size ) is what you should try first. 
When I first adjusted it down for the 7” size, I added the blueberries, but normally I make it
plain. Strawberries would be another good addition.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Two Knots said:


> I wish you would just try my 7” cheesecake recipe before going any further. I’ve had a lot of cheesecakes in my life and this is the best one. As a matter of fact - the full recipe ( that I adjusted to the 7” size ) is what you should try first.
> When I first adjusted it down for the 7” size, I added the blueberries, but normally I make it
> plain. Strawberries would be another good addition.


Well get in line. The honey cheesecakes are at the head of the line. 

I have 3 sizes of springform pans 9", 7" and 5"?.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Suit yourself, it’s your loss...I always like to start with the best first!


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Two Knots said:


> Suit yourself, it’s your loss...I always like to start with the best first!


Oh I am starting with the best.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

I have never had it made with ricotta. I'm not a big fan of ricotta. I am guessing the taster may not know the difference?


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Yes, there is a difference. I have another ricotta recipe (our family favorite) that I plan on 
adjusting to the 7” pan...If your planning on trying a ricotta cheesecake, wait for this one.


----------

